# Thank You Glossmax



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Went in Paul's Glossmax shop on Sat, thought i'd died and gone to heaven! :argie: ............can i have a sat job!

Really well laid out, good selection of products, good prices (inc DW 5% disc:thumb and you can even park outside which for Porthcawl is rare.

My Sonus and SFX combo wouldn't touch the Lexus paint :wall:

Anyway had a chat bought some things and even got advice when i needed it via txt throughout the afternoon.

Cheers Paul my Boss was very happy with his Lexus after i spent 14hrs over 2days on it :buffer:

I dressed the arches before he had it back don't panic :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice job Garry, although I'd prefer your motor.

I haven't been to Pauls shop yet. I'll have to pop along. Been needing to get another drying towel off him.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

I've always found the advice from Paul spot on. I've been to the shop a couple of times and can feel another visit coming on this week.

The Lexus looks good, what did you use to dress the arches with?


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Cheers Huw.

I used Sonus tyre and bumper dressing (smells lovely) the day after i took that shot.


----------



## Dubjunkie (Apr 28, 2009)

went down to glossmax sunday for some clay, they got a nice set up fair play


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Thank you gents :thumb:

We will always try and give the best advice possible.

Looks like a great job there Garry. Looking forward to seeing your own motor soon.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## VB32 (Apr 13, 2008)

Is the shop open on sundays - if so what times? glossmax website doesn't show open on sundays


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Sorry VB I've been away and have only just seen this.
No we're not open normally on Sundays, but if I'm around I can open specially for someone off here.


----------



## PhilW (Oct 27, 2005)

Garry told me about the shop on Sunday, cant believe i didnt know it was open! Ill be down next weekend shopping. lol.


----------

